# Bailey is asking for prayers for his brother, please



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is extremely difficult to write. Sorry for the long post but I really need to get this out. I have mentioned in a few posts on here that I have a twelve year old cat named Isaiah who has been ill for the past few months. His semi-annual physical exam in August showed extremely low platelets and he had been losing weight so since then, we have gotten so many tests done to try and figure out what was causing that. In the meantime, I discovered that he had some damaged teeth that were causing him pain so he had to have a dental done last month to have them pulled. Well, after his dental he got some swelling in his face which we all thought was an infection from the dental…his vet has been treating that with antibiotics and pain meds. This went on for a month and he wasn’t getting any better…the swelling was still there, he was having a lot of trouble eating and losing a lot of weight. So this week I took him to see a specialist who said his mouth looked really bad and he doubted that it was an infection but he would need to do x-rays and then surgery to remove the mass in his mouth. Well, his surgery was scheduled for yesterday and the vet found cancer in Isaiah’s mouth. It’s very extensive and it’s spread all over his mouth area. It’s very advanced and not treatable at all. When the specialist talked to our regular vet, she said we should probably say our good-byes within a week and then bring him in to be put to sleep. You can probably imagine how horrible this has been to hear. 

Isaiah was my first pet. We’ve had him since he was ten weeks old and I was thirteen. He is a huge part of our family and honestly, he is the center of our lives! The thought of losing him is unbearable. I can’t stand watching him be in pain either, so I have a tough decision to make. I want to go with my family to talk in detail with our vet to decide what happens now – this is our first time going through this so we don’t know what to do. The hardest thing right now is knowing WHEN it’s the right time. Right now, he is eating a little, drinking, responsive to us, wanting to cuddle and be around us, and able to walk around the house like normal. Yesterday he wanted to go play outside. So, I am struggling with this so much…if there is no cure, no treatment, no hope for him getting better, what is the right thing to do? I don’t want him get worse and be in more pain. But if he is acting fairly normal, do we need to let him go immediately? I want to do what’s best for Isaiah. 

I know this is not maltese-related. But like I’ve mentioned before, I know very few “pet people” in my life and I feel like no one will understand what I/my family is going through….other than SM. I know many of you have gone through this before and know the pain of losing a beloved pet. Any advice you could give me would be appreciated because right now, I don’t know what to do. This is extremely difficult and painful to deal with and I can’t stand the thought of not having Isaiah in my life.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey i have no words and no idea what i would do either , so i just wanna say im here for u and i will be praying for isaiah and for ur family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Isaiah.:smcry: Poor little boy. How old is he now? I'm surprised they didn't see any sign of the cancer when they did the dental. Not that that would have helped. Personally, if he seems to be doing okay and not in visible pain or suffering, I would say enjoy every minute and love and spoil him like crazy. I think you'll know when he is very uncomfortable, or not eating enough to sustain himself and not having the quality of life you want him to have. As has been said here, you'll just know. Take lots of pictures of him with Bailey so that you have those to remind you of great memories. This is never easy and a part of life we all wish we didn't have to face, but it is the cycle of life. I would give him anything that will make him most comfortable and feel most loved. Wish there was something else I could say to help but mouth cancer is really bad and can spread pretty fast from some people I know who had it. Sending hugs and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Isaiah, it's hard to say good bye to a fluff,canine or feline after soooo many years of love. We had 3 kitties and now down to one and we cried just as hard loosing them,they weren't just cats,they were family.
Keep us posted on how he's doing. Isaisah would be considered Maltese Related...he's related to a honorary maltese ,Bailey,right?

If he's not in pain and feels pretty well,spoil the heck out of him. Well be praying for you and Isaiah and Bailey.

Hugs!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so sorry about Isaiah.:smcry: Poor little boy. How old is he now? I'm surprised they didn't see any sign of the cancer when they did the dental. Not that that would have helped. Personally, if he seems to be doing okay and not in visible pain or suffering, I would say enjoy every minute and love and spoil him like crazy. I think you'll know when he is very uncomfortable, or not eating enough to sustain himself and not having the quality of life you want him to have. As has been said here, you'll just know. Take lots of pictures of him with Bailey so that you have those to remind you of great memories. This is never easy and a part of life we all wish we didn't have to face, but it is the cycle of life. I would give him anything that will make him most comfortable and feel most loved. Wish there was something else I could say to help but mouth cancer is really bad and can spread pretty fast from some people I know who had it. Sending hugs and prayers.:grouphug:



I could not have said it any better. Our thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so very very sorry...  The hardest thing about being a pet owner is knowing when it's time to send them to the Bridge because we don't want them to suffer. Cats are especially hard because a lot of times they won't tell you - they just wander off somewhere to die alone. If you trust your vet, I would follow her advice only because *for me at least* it would be far worse if my kitty wandered off and I never saw him again and never knew if he was off suffering somewhere. It will probably be the hardest thing you have ever had to do because it feels so unnatural, but in actual fact, it is the most loving - you are sacrificing a HUGE chunk of yourself, your heart, so that the one you love isn't ending his life in pain/suffering.

My first pet as an adult had collapsing trachea (lower airway) that couldn't be treated. I loved him like nothing I've loved on this earth before. In retrospect, I probably should have done it sooner, but my heart wouldn't allow my head to see it. After it was done, a friend sent me this poem which helped tremendously :




*The Last Battle *
 
 If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown

We will be carrying you on our hearts as you are going through this difficult time/decision making... ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Isaiah.

((((Hugs))))


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry....my parent's Bernese Mountain Dog had cancer in his mouth, too. It was hard. As others have mentioned, you will know when the time is right for Isaiah to pass over to the Rainbow Bridge. My parents started treatment, but, the cancer was just too aggressive in their case to move forward with the treatment. It is very difficult and my mother still misses him so much. That was several years ago. May you find comfort here with your SM friends and just take it one day at a time now. If you ever need to talk, we are here to listen and I am only a PM away. Take care....:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am terribly sorry 
sending tones of hugs and prayers
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Susan gave you some great advice. Quality of life is so important. Helping a pet that has no quality is a very selfless act and a decision made from love. 
I'm so sorry, this breaks my heart for you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all so, so much for your kind, comforting words. This is incredibly DIFFICULT to go through, especially since it's my first time losing a beloved pet. Your support means a lot, thank you so much. I know you all understand this pain.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my good ness Eileen, I am bawling my eyes out over that poem.. so sweet and true!! :crying:

Sweetie, I had a similar situation with my cat, Princess. I had had her since I was 4 years old. She was 14 and had pancreatitis. We were treating her, but she was not reacting to the medication well and so the only other options were to radiate the pancreas (I was 18 and working at my veterinary clinic as a vet assistant, but even then it would have been more than I could afford), or put her to sleep. She wasn't eating or drinking well, so my boss had given me some IV fluids and a huge syringe to give her fluids under her skin. I had to wrap her in a towel so she wouldn't move, and pump fluids under her skin at home. (to keep her hydrated) She hated it and was miserable. 

Her illness progressed to her having both good and bad spells...and the next time she had a good spell, I decided to put her to sleep. That was the hardest decision I ever had to make. But I just couldn't stand to see her go down into a bad spell again. :crying:

If Isaiah is hurting, look in his eyes, pray, and ask him if its time to let him go. I truly think they understand and can feel when the end is near. He will let you know. Until then though, I would be careful and not let him out unless supervised, because as Eileen said, sometimes they will go off to die. 

I had Princess cremated and her ashes are in a container on my dresser along with her collar. One day, I might bury her in a flower garden and place a statue of a cat in it. 

Oh my I am crying my eyes out...I still miss my Princess. 

We are here for you, and will be here in the end. Please don't hesistate to reach out for support, whether malt or no. We are all animal lovers!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Sweetie I'm so sorry to your Isaiah is sick.:smcry:As everyone has said you will know when it is time. I'll be praying for you and Isaiah.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I am so very very sorry...  The hardest thing about being a pet owner is knowing when it's time to send them to the Bridge because we don't want them to suffer. Cats are especially hard because a lot of times they won't tell you - they just wander off somewhere to die alone. If you trust your vet, I would follow her advice only because *for me at least* it would be far worse if my kitty wandered off and I never saw him again and never knew if he was off suffering somewhere. It will probably be the hardest thing you have ever had to do because it feels so unnatural, but in actual fact, it is the most loving - you are sacrificing a HUGE chunk of yourself, your heart, so that the one you love isn't ending his life in pain/suffering.
> 
> My first pet as an adult had collapsing trachea (lower airway) that couldn't be treated. I loved him like nothing I've loved on this earth before. In retrospect, I probably should have done it sooner, but my heart wouldn't allow my head to see it. After it was done, a friend sent me this poem which helped tremendously :
> 
> ...


Eileen, thank you so much for the advice and for sharing the story about your first dog who passed away. That poem was beautiful...when I read it this morning, I had to run out of my office to the ladies room and bawl my eyes out. Thank you for sharing it. I think I will send it to my family to help them understand and make a decision as to what we should do.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

missiek said:


> Oh my good ness Eileen, I am bawling my eyes out over that poem.. so sweet and true!! :crying:
> 
> Sweetie, I had a similar situation with my cat, Princess. I had had her since I was 4 years old. She was 14 and had pancreatitis. We were treating her, but she was not reacting to the medication well and so the only other options were to radiate the pancreas (I was 18 and working at my veterinary clinic as a vet assistant, but even then it would have been more than I could afford), or put her to sleep. She wasn't eating or drinking well, so my boss had given me some IV fluids and a huge syringe to give her fluids under her skin. I had to wrap her in a towel so she wouldn't move, and pump fluids under her skin at home. (to keep her hydrated) She hated it and was miserable.
> 
> ...


Kelly, I'm so sorry for what you went through with Princess. It sounds really terrible. The vet is already talking to me about cremation too and I just feel so overwhelmed and just not ready to think about this. 

Oh, I'm sorry I wasn't clear in my original post. Isaiah has always been an indoor-only cat. We don't allow him outside ever, but that doesn't stop him from wanting to escape out to the front yard whenever we open the door! hehe. He ran out once yesterday and wanted to prance around the yard but we ran out right after him and bring him back in :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's the toughest part about being a pet mommy. Al says they drive you nutts the first year of life,house breaking and chewing everything and break your heart the last year of life.. We almost didn't get another fluff knowing Amy was going to the bridge soon.but I told Al as much as it hurts,I would trade the almost 14 years of joy for anything,even though we all know it ends the same way....

Just try to tell yourself,it's not good bye,it's see you soon...

I ask the vet to tell me if ti's time,in case my heart doesn't let my eyes see it...

Mine all cremated and they're all going w/ us,in the end.Al wants buried, myself and the "kids" fluffs ,our ashes are all going to be w/ him.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweetie....saying goodbye to our babies, it's one of the hardest things we go through. I battled so much with how would I know when the right time was to let Bijou go. I read books about it, meditated, spoke to an animal communicator. All I got from it was "you'll just know." There will be a sign or a feeling and you'll know. 

Well, Bijou was having a hard time for a few weeks. One weekend he stopped eating so I knew I was losing him. We went to bed that night and as always we cuddled. In the morning, I woke up with Bijou's head on my shoulder and he just pushed himself so close to me. I just knew. I just knew. I just knew. He was ready. 

Keep your heart open. Be strong enough not to let Isaiah suffer. Cherish each minute. And be there with Isaiah when it's time for him to cross the Bridge. That's the most beautiful thing we can do for our little ones, hold them as they cross over....they get to be in the arms of the person they loved most. 

Sending you strength at this difficult time. We are all here for you. xoxoxoxo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Sweetie....saying goodbye to our babies, it's one of the hardest things we go through. I battled so much with how would I know when the right time was to let Bijou go. I read books about it, meditated, spoke to an animal communicator. All I got from it was "you'll just know." There will be a sign or a feeling and you'll know.
> 
> Well, Bijou was having a hard time for a few weeks. One weekend he stopped eating so I knew I was losing him. We went to bed that night and as always we cuddled. In the morning, I woke up with Bijou's head on my shoulder and he just pushed himself so close to me. I just knew. I just knew. I just knew. He was ready.
> 
> ...


 
So very well said..


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Isaiah. I don't know what to say only that we are here for you and will support you in any decision you make. You have a huge heart and I'm sure Isaiah knows that you will do what's best for him and that he will continued to be loved.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wrote you a longer post & posted it but then it "went missing" so I can only say that you were not to hear what I had written. I believe all things happen for a reason.
You are in my heart & prayers and I know EXACTLY where you are standing. There are no words, no easy answers that can alleviate your pain/decision. Oh how I wish. . .
Blessings, prayers and love,
sandi


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello, I have not been able to post much lately but wanted to let you know how very sorry I am. I went through this with Tipper, he was our first fur cat baby as a family. He acted more like a dog than a cat, wanted to be with us all the time. 
He ended up having cancer in his spine. I was devastated, the vet told me I would know when it was time, I did.
I had never lost a pet before and it was one of the hardest times in my life but remember all the love he has given you and the love you have given him in return.
Tipper will be at the bridge for 2 years, its still hard at times but I can think of him now without crying as much. 
The joy of having him in our lives makes up for the the pain in the end.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers
(((((BIG HUGS))))

Celena


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Isaiah. :grouphug: I truly understand what your going through and the decision you have to make isn't an easy one. I had to make the same decision 6 years ago for my Keeshond Shelby. At first i wanted the vets to do whatever possible to get the cancer out of Shelby and keep her alive. I then realized what i was doing was for my own benefit so i wouldn't be hurting, but her quality of life was gone and i had to do what was best for her and not me. She was 14 years old and the first dog i have ever had. It was the hardest decision ever. Whatever you decide we will all be here for you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have tears in my eyes reading your post. Letting a beloved pet go is such a difficult decision to make. As others have mentioned, you will know when the time is right. My last cat and dog, I had put to sleep and I thought I would never get over it...I prayed to God to take them so I wouldn't have to make the decision for myself but after time, it was clear that they wanted to go and I realized a had to do it for them and not keep them around for myself. 

My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Kelly, I'm so sorry for what you went through with Princess. It sounds really terrible. The vet is already talking to me about cremation too and I just feel so overwhelmed and just not ready to think about this.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry I wasn't clear in my original post. Isaiah has always been an indoor-only cat. We don't allow him outside ever, but that doesn't stop him from wanting to escape out to the front yard whenever we open the door! hehe. He ran out once yesterday and wanted to prance around the yard but we ran out right after him and bring him back in :wub:


Aw I'm so sorry.  Don't be afraid to tell the vet you need a few days to think about everything. If he's eating, drinking, pottying, and wanting attention it seems like you have a little time to decide and get ready.


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Isaiah and I agree with the other posters that as long as he is pain free and not suffering, spoil him and just love every second you have with him. I could only imagine the pain your family is going through and you'll be in my thoughts. Pets give us soo much love and most people don't really understand the bond and unconditional love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry - treasure these last precious hours with him. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Isaiah. I have never gone through anything like this, but I have tears in my eyes just reading about your precious Isaiah. Sending lots of prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry & so sad for you all. I've been through this a few times & I understand your pain. You'll know when it's time,Isaiah will let you know. Even though your heart will break, you will be thankful he is no longer suffering. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Heavenly Father, you love each of us, you know us by name, every hair on our head is numbered by you, you know when our hearts acke, Lord I lift little Isaiah to you, you gave him and his mommy many wonderful years of love and laughter, now it's time to give little Isaiah back into your arms, thank you Lord for the love they shared with one another. I ask Lord if it would be in your will precious Isaiah would just fall to sleep and go peacefully to the bridge, if it's not your will I ask for peace and comfort to come to his mommy as she helps him make his journey to the bridge. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen*

I have been where you are, trust your heart, you will know, I think our babies show us, we just need to have our eyes open and not be selfish. It was the hardest thing I ever did when I helped my Muffy go to the bridge. I miss him so, my heart still breaks when I think of my boy. I'll be praying for you and little Isaiah, Hugs to you


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all your support, prayers and kind words. I have been in tears all day and have been crying every time I read the responses to this thread. Thank you all for understanding. I want to respond to each of you to thank you individually but I can't figure out how to do the multi-quote thing  So please know that your advice and support means a lot, thank you so, so much. 

After reading your words of advice and your stories of losing your beloved pets, I realize that my heart is keeping my eyes from seeing the truth. I know Isaiah is in pain - he hasn't been eating much for weeks and weeks because of the pain in his mouth and he has gotten so skinny. He does have some good moments here and there though, and I think I cling on to those so much that I've been tricking myself in to believing that he's okay. After reading your posts, I am trying to be honest with myself so I can do the right thing. Tonight when I came home, Isaiah was hiding under the bed (which he has been doing a lot last few days) and wouldnt come out. He hadnt eaten much all day, so I crawled under the bed with him and hand fed him some tuna. That's when I knew I have to let him go. He's suffering too much. His "good moments" only happen now when he's heavily medicated. His breathing seems heavy. Even when he meows, he sounds different. I'll be calling the vet tomorrow and telling her we're ready to move forward, for Isaiah's sake. I'm spending tonight praying that I'm doing the right thing. Please, if you can, please please keep Isaiah in your thoughts this weekend and pray for him, please. I can't stand the thought of walking out of the vets office without my baby, I can't leave him there. I'm just trying to stay strong and do what is right for Isaiah.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be keeping both Isaiah and you in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: I know it's not an easy choice, but you are doing the right thing for Isaiah it's a very unselfish act letting Isaiah go when he is in so much pain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying and thinking of you tomorrow, I know how your heart is hurting, I'm crying as I type this, but you will be doing the best thing for Isaiah, God will give you the strength and he will wipe your tears and hold you close. I wish I could pray with you and give you a big hug


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I know how hard this is but you really are doing the right thing. You'll second guess yourself but in your heart you'll know its what's best for him. I'll keep you and Isaiah in my prayers. I'd wish I could give you a hug too. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Dear G-d help me - oh believe me - the pain is real, raw and lasting. If anyone tells you differently - I would respond - that they didn’t truly love their fluff . . .

You are doing the right thing - like you, I hung on. Hung on for all that I that could - I have endless resources, I knew that I could "buy my fluff’s health back" I mean, I could buy anything that I wanted, right? Wrong. 

I couldn’t buy back my baby’s health - I prolonged my beloved Nicholas' suffering, by masking reality. Because I needed him - I still do, everyday - many times, throughout the day - it'll never change - I loved/love him so.

I did the right thing for my beloved Nicholas - as you will for your sweet Isaiah. You have to believe in the bridge - you just must - it helps knowing that our loved ones are happy, free of pain, warm and safe.

Seriously, I would call your doctor and get a prescription for something to help you through this - so that you can sleep at night - it will help you, honestly it will. I wish that my daddy was your doctor, he would understand your pain - he loves animals as we do.

I'm so sorry.

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of you all day, I prayed last night and this morning and will continue my prayers for you, I just want you to know I understand the great pain in your heart if you need me I'm here. God Bless you and may Isaiah find rest.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Tipper did the same thing, would not come out from under the bed, his breathing changed and I did as you with Isaiah crawled under the bed with him. Hand fed anything I could to make him feel better. 
This brings it all back but I want you to know I am thinking about you. I felt so alone, at the time I did not have Haley and Spoiled Maltese so I really didnt have anyone else to turn to except my family. They were great but it would have been so nice to connect with other people that loved animals like SMers.
Please know that I am thinking and praying for both of you. I know it hurts, you feel like you are going to shatter in a million pieces but please find peace in knowing you are doing the right thing...

((((BIG HUGE HUGS))))

Celena


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I let Amy go too long too and duchess,my Dalmatian. Thankfully the vet saw that I couldn't do it and he made the decision. They'd both get real bad,then get a little better,then real bad and a little better,it kept giving me false hope. Even though I knew,my Amy was 15½ Duchess was over 16,they'd lived a full long happy life and I knew I needed to give them peace.. I still cry,like it was yesterday and it was 7 years ago for Amy and 8 for Duchess.

We're all here when you need us,we know that pain so well and we have each other to help get through it,as only true animal lovers can do.

I'm thinking about you,your family and Isaiah on this winter night. Hold him tight in your heart .

Huge hugs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted you to know that you have been in my thoughts and in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Nida ...

I am just reading your thread. I am so, so sorry to have not seem this sooner. Somehow, I missed seeing it on the active threads.

My heart breaks for you. I am in tears.

Although this is so painful for you ... you are giving Isaiah the greatest gift of love ... allowing him to no longer feel discomfort and pain. I believe that he will be there with you in spirit. How can we live with, and love one being for so long ... without parts of them becoming a part of us forever. 

I don't know if you saw the vet today and what has happened since your last post. If you see my post, Nida, this please read my PM to you. I want to give you my phone number just in case Isaiah is still with you. My vet, Krisi, will come to your home if it will help you, and if still needed. 

I am praying you will find peace and comfort in knowing you are doing the right thing for your beloved Isaiah.

Love and Hugs, Nida.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Honey, I am crying as I type as well. If you did help Isaiah to the bridge today, I pray he went to heaven as peacefully as possible. Oh my dear, the ache is unbearable I know. We are all aching for you right now.... there is nothing we could say to make anything better.

Isaiah is free now, free from pain and suffering and with his Creator again. But, of course, the pain just begins for us. Feel free to talk whenever you need. We are here for you. :crying:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Thinking about you and sending lots of prayers your way during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just thinking about you and wanted to give you a hug. I hope your alright.
:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all so much for thinking of me, Isaiah and our family. I’m so sorry I didn’t update you all sooner but I was so upset yesterday I didn’t do much of anything. I did go speak with the vet yesterday about how we should move forward…I asked her to explain the whole euthanasia process to me as I have never dealt with this before and wanted to be prepared…

Isaiah is still here. With my vet’s consent, we are watching him closely and taking it day by day. Friday was one of his “down” days…that’s when I thought we should send him to the bridge soon to end his suffering. We spent the night cuddling him, praying and crying and preparing to say goodbye. Somehow, when we woke up Saturday morning, Isaiah was doing a lot better. Actually, even today, he seems to be doing better – he’s been eating a lot more, walking around and acting more like his normal self. So then we decided to not to do this right away – but we did go talk to my vet to get her advice. 

The thing is, Isaiah is my family’s cat. More than me, my dad is the one he is most attached to – they are best friends. And my sister too – he has always been her little shadow and just adores her. So this is not just my decision. As a family, we are trying to do what’s right for Isaiah. I am trying to be Isaiah’s advocate in all of this, but also balancing what my family thinks/feels. We all agree that we don’t want him to suffer and each of us is having such a difficult time with knowing WHEN it’s time to let him go. So we are taking it day by day, watching him closely and we promised ourselves that the minute we feel he is declining, we will let him go and end his suffering. 

I hope you don’t think we are being selfish. We are trying to do the best thing for our cat who we all love so much, but it’s so difficult knowing what to do. Especially since we JUST found out a couple of days ago that he has cancer and that he has limited time with us…and this is our first time dealing with this. I am praying so much that we do the right thing. Thank you so much for your support, kind words and prayers. They mean so much. Honestly, from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU! I am so grateful for SM, especially at a time like this.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

There isn't a doubt in my mind that you'll do what's best for Isaiah as a family. I can tell how much he's loved. You'll know when its time and until then just enjoy your time with him and give him lots of love. I've been thinking about you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

We all know that you only have Isaiah's best interests at heart. I have never lost a pet so I can only imagine the heartache that you are going through. People have always said that you will just know when the time is right and I'm sure that you and your family will know when to let him go. Please know that I am thinking of you and your family and sending you lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I hope you don’t think we are being selfish. We are trying to do the best thing for our cat who we all love so much, but it’s so difficult knowing what to do. .


Of course not...it's such a personal decision...you are doing everything exactly right - getting advice from your vet and following your own heads and hearts.

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this - it's just The Worst 

Sending you love and peace:wub: Gentle hugs to Isaiah


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry,we don't think that. If the vet feels it's not the time,then it's not the time. He's comfortable ,so cherish the time and find your time to get ready for those good byes,.Fill his days w/ love and try not to think about it right now,so he will be enveloped in love...
We're all sending prayers and good thoughts to you,your family and Isaiah.

Huge hugs!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much, ladies. Isaiah, by some miracle, has been doing well these last couple of days. He's been eating a lot more and acting more like his normal self. We are all so happy to see him like this, it's all we can talk about. After we heard his diagnosis on Thursday, we thought we were going to lose him right away - as I posted on Friday, he wasnt feeling well and we thought we would have to let him go last weekend. But THANK GOODNESS he is still hanging in there and he's still with us. We're watching him very closely and very carefully. Please keep him in your prayers...I would be so grateful. We love him very, very much. Our entire family/extended family/relatives/friends have been calling non-stop to check on him...he is VERY much loved and cherished. 

Thank you again for keeping Isaiah in your thoughts!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

With all that love,now wonder he's feeling a bit better...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nida I'm still praying, when it's time you'll know, hugs to you, get rest ok


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought you all might want to see a picture of my handsome boy, Isaiah. Here he is from a couple of years ago. I just love this cat :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's beautiful, now I have his precious face in my mind so when I'm praying I will see him. Give him hugs from awntie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Isaiah is a stunning kitty


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so, so much Paula. I can't tell you how much it means to know that you have Isaiah in your prayers. Thank you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Johita said:


> Isaiah is a stunning kitty


Aww, thank you Edith! I think so, too! :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

He will be in my prayers as well!! What a gorgeous little man he is! I love his eyes...they seem so intelligent and loving.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Isaiah is a handsome guy!!! How is he doing?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, Isaiah is gorgeous. He has beautiful and gentle looking eyes.

You both continue to be in my prayers.

Sending gentle hugs your way.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww Isaiah is very cute! I am so sorry you and your family are having to go through this. Looking back to our 1st kitty, whom I got when I was 7. I sometimes wish we had done things differently. He was diagnosed with liver and kidney disease real early on (genetics more than likely) and was on medicines for that for years. As he got older he had more and more problems. At one point he needed emergeny surgery he had an intussusception (where your intestines telescope into themselves) or he would have died in less than 24 hours. So he had that at 6lbs, luckily made it through the surgery. He had blood transfusions. And the whole thing is, he was young. He never even made it to 10. So the vet always had hope he would do well with treatment because he was so young. And he too was still enjoying life. He was eating (but vomiting a lot), going outside, sitting in the window, doing cat things. But he was also slowly going downhill. It go so bad we eventually gave him Sub-Q fluids under the skin, because of his kidneys. And for what?? He never really got into his senior years anyway. He passed away one day here by himself in his litterbox. So I dunno if we just didn't want to make that decision ever...and like you, it was hard because he was still doing CAT things, and enjoying life (with medical assistance though). So looking back now I dunno if we should have done all that we did. If we were just prolonging the inevitable or what. It is hard to play "god" in situations like that. Becuase for people we don't just euthanize them when they get old and sickly. We help them for as long as medically possible, unless you so choose differently in a will or something. I mean we even keep people alive by machine. So in a way, why should it be any different for our pets? I guess the only difference is, they don't understand. A sick person going through chemo understands they are doing this to try and get better, but a cat or dog doesn't. They just know they are suffering. So where do we draw the line?

Ultimately it is up to you and your family, what anyone says shouldn't change your mind, not even the vet. Because you all have to live with that decision. So god bless you and your family during this difficult time and hopefully things will work out for you. I'll be keeping Isaiah in my thoughts and prayers. And I'm sure he knows you all love him and will do what you feel is right. Just hug and squeeze him every second you get... Unfortunately I feel I didn't get that opportunity with my dear Andy my first Maltese. We dropped him off at the vets for a sonogram, which then turned into emergency surgery, which then resulted in him being put to sleep on the operating table by discovery of an inoperable tumor. So had I known that was to come, I would have hugged and kissed him 1,000 more times before I left that day. But we weren't faced with the decision you have to make, in that circumstance either. That was the harder option for us to make that decision, but it ended up being the best for him. So for us, there wasn't really any options other than the one we chose. Our other options we have him go into recovery so we could come say goodbye and they'd put him to sleep, or have him recover and come home, and he'd probably pass away in a few days time, or we'd have to bring him back. But we would have gotten to say goodbye. So we really never got to say "goodbye", the last time we saw him, he was already gone. So that does still bother me to this day, but we weren't going to put him through the toture of waking up from a surgery to just be put back to sleep again, for our sake of seeing him one last time. So we put his well being before our own...so that is what you have to think about too. What is best for them? Even if it kills you in the process.

So take care I'll be thinking about you, and give Isaiah a hug and kiss from me too! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beauty. I'm still sending prayers for him and happy he rallied. Think of each moment as a gift and enjoy Isiaiah by showering him with love.:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Nida I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through with Isaiah. It's so hard and you just want to do what is right for your beloved cat. Before I had Dixie I had many cats. My last kitty, Annie, had mouth cancer. Neither the vet or I didn't know what it was until she was gone. She would eat and shake her head because I suppose it hurt to eat but she was hungry. When she shook her head blood would fly. I'd call my mobile vet and she'd come. She could not see anything bleeding in her mouth. It was a mystery. Finally, when I just knew it was time, I asked the vet to euthanize her. Afterwards she could look in her mouth more extensively and could see that she did have cancer. 
Susan gave you wonderful advice Nida. Enjoy each moment with Isaiah. I'm so happy he has taken a turn for the better. Maybe his mouth hurt from the dental. Strange that the vet didn't see anything then. He is a beautiful boy, just love him, that's what he has always needed from you and I'm sure he knows you all do.
I will keep him and you all in my prayers dear.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:grouphug:OH dear, I can hear your suffering. It is never easy to let go of the ones we love. It's so very sad. He is a beautiful cat. Tell us some wonderful things about him. I want to pray for him knowing more about him and now that I saw his handsome face makes it easier. *I will pray you make the right decision for Isaiah. * And when the time comes, you will know that you did what you can do and now he is in God's hands. He's going to see the light, as we all will someday when we pass, but when he passes he will know the *secret.* What's beyond that light. ...you then can think of him and say, *"Now Isiaah know's the secret." Quote from Betty White. Her grandmother used to say that after losing a family member and it helped her to accept the loss a little easier.*



Bailey&Me said:


> Thought you all might want to see a picture of my handsome boy, Isaiah. Here he is from a couple of years ago. I just love this cat :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh in my heart and prayers!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Isaiah is so cute, I will be praying for him. I know what you are going thru because I lost my cat 2 years ago (she's in my album), it was so difficult and she was 12 and my first pet too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey this saddens me so much . i pray for isaiah and you all . im pretty sure u will all know when its that time. he is a gorgeous looking cat and i know he knows he is loved .


Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you all so much for thinking of me, Isaiah and our family. I’m so sorry I didn’t update you all sooner but I was so upset yesterday I didn’t do much of anything. I did go speak with the vet yesterday about how we should move forward…I asked her to explain the whole euthanasia process to me as I have never dealt with this before and wanted to be prepared…
> 
> Isaiah is still here. With my vet’s consent, we are watching him closely and taking it day by day. Friday was one of his “down” days…that’s when I thought we should send him to the bridge soon to end his suffering. We spent the night cuddling him, praying and crying and preparing to say goodbye. Somehow, when we woke up Saturday morning, Isaiah was doing a lot better. Actually, even today, he seems to be doing better – he’s been eating a lot more, walking around and acting more like his normal self. So then we decided to not to do this right away – but we did go talk to my vet to get her advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting Isaiah's picture:tender:He is beautiful!
You are both in my thoughts and prayers!!(((BIG HUGS)))

Celena


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

What a beautiful and sweet face...
I was in a similar situation 3 1/2 years ago with my beloved cat who was my soul mate. 
I had read when there is no quality of life left that is the time to say goodbye. 

I am so sorry you are going through this. I will say a prayer for you and sweet Isaiah:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you and Isaiah tonight, I'm still praying for you and him


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all so, so much. Your comments and prayers have helped me so much. Thank you for checking in and asking about Isaiah. Last week he was doing a lot better...I didn't post earlier because I was scared I'd jinx myself. He was eating A LOT and being a lot more active. He was doing so well that we were starting to question the diagnosis and wonder if maaaaybe there was a chance the vet could have been wrong. Then this weekend he slowed down some and didn't eat much again. His health seems to be going up and down...we haven't made any decisions yet, waiting to see how he does today. I am on edge constantly, watching his every move to make sure he's okay. 

The good news is that my sister, who is away for grad school, is coming back tomorrow. Isaiah ADORES her and will be SO SO happy to see her.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad Isaiah is doing well! And that's wonderful news that your sister is coming! I am sure it will help Isaiah's moral and health to see her again!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nida, I'm glad your sister will beable to spend some time with Isaiah, I have been praying for him and you I will continue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I'm sorry you're all going through this. I think I read before on SM that pets will go through this up and down phase. I'm glad your sister will be there both or Isaiah and for her and am sending prayers to you all.:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Always in my prayers too....I was afraid to ask, but glad Paula did. 




Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you all so, so much. Your comments and prayers have helped me so much. Thank you for checking in and asking about Isaiah. Last week he was doing a lot better...I didn't post earlier because I was scared I'd jinx myself. He was eating A LOT and being a lot more active. He was doing so well that we were starting to question the diagnosis and wonder if maaaaybe there was a chance the vet could have been wrong. Then this weekend he slowed down some and didn't eat much again. His health seems to be going up and down...we haven't made any decisions yet, waiting to see how he does today. I am on edge constantly, watching his every move to make sure he's okay.
> 
> The good news is that my sister, who is away for grad school, is coming back tomorrow. Isaiah ADORES her and will be SO SO happy to see her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

my thoughts and prayers are with you for precious Isaiah

hugs
Kat


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought I would update you all and let you know that we said goodbye to Isaiah this past weekend. It has been very difficult for us but the best thing to do for him at this point. 

After Isaiah’s diagnosis in December, we had him on a few different medications to help keep him comfortable and they were helping him quite a bit. He felt so much better – he was eating more and being more active – he even gained back a lot of his weight! We found a wonderful vet (Marie’s vet) who does in-home visits for terminally ill pets and she had been coming by weekly to evaluate Isaiah. And we also had a vet tech come by every day to give him his medicines. Miraculously, he did well for almost three months after his grim diagnosis. 

Then suddenly about a week ago, he started declining – he wasn’t eating much and he wasn’t walking around as much or acting like himself. He spent most of his time in the back guest room, away from the family room area where he normally stayed. We tried everything we could think of to help him feel better. I even learned how to give him his medications by injections, instead of orally, and did that for about a week. But nothing worked and he kept getting worse. On Friday night, my whole family was home with Isaiah – my siblings and cousins from out of town all came home to be with him. We called the vet to come over Saturday morning to evaluate him – when she saw him and talked to us about all the symptoms and signs we had seen over the past week, she said she thought that it was time to let him go but she wanted us to be ready as a family. We asked her to come back that afternoon and we all spent our last few hours with Isaiah. Somehow I think he knew what was going to happen and he was ready. About half an hour before the vet was supposed to come back, Isaiah quietly walked over to the guest room and laid on the bed. From that point on, he never moved from that position – not even when the vet came, not even when there were about fifteen people in the room, surrounding him, and not even when the vet gave him the meds to make him go to sleep. It just seemed like he was ready to go to the bridge. His family and friends who loved him were all in the room with him to say goodbye. It was a very sad moment but also a peaceful one because I know he was finally out of pain. 

It’s been very difficult for us to go through Isaiah’s illness these past few months. For me especially, it’s been really hard because I’ve had a lot of guilt about Isaiah’s illness for a long time because it seems like his symptoms started around the same time as I adopted Bailey. Also, I had started transitioning Isaiah to holistic food around the same time, from the junk he had been eating his whole life. I know it’s not logical to blame myself, but I feel that between the new pet and the new diet, the stress could have caused him to get sick. 

I feel like my life has revolved around his care for so long that I don’t know what to do with myself now. Even though we’ve known for a few months that this was coming, I was just not prepared to lose him. It’s hard not having him in the house – it seems like every where I turn, I expect to see him there. It’s strange not seeing his things – his litter boxes, beds and bowls – in their usual places. A few times, I even thought I saw a glimpse of his ear here, a glimpse of his tail there. Of course, watching him go to the bridge was hard – but the most difficult part is NOW, and in the next few weeks and months, as we try to come terms with not having him in our lives anymore. He’s been the center of our lives for the past nearly 13 years so now I feel like everything has changed. 

Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers and support.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Nida - I'm so sorry. We did know that this was coming and you and I have written back and forth about it but I don't think you're ever quite ready for that moment. But I do think that Isaiah was. When you described him going into the back room, it's so indicative of him finding a peaceful place to start to pass. I know my cousin's cat who wasn't even ill, went to sleep in her son's back bedroom, on the bed and just died there, peacefully and on her own terms. 

How loving of your whole family to gather around Isaiah to say goodbye. I really think that's very rare and special...usually extended family, like cousins don't really quite get our love of pets and it's such a tribute to Isaiah. He led a long and loved life and please don't blame yourself for anything that happened to him. So many people have new pets enter the home and it really doesn't impact the other pets that much. I just think you're looking for a reason for it happening...and there often isn't one. Good people and good pets sometimes get ill and die before their time. It's just the way life is.

I know what you mean about not knowing what to do now. When my mom died, my caretaker role was gone overnight. I had been supervising her meds, her health aide, her finances and the main thing is that I spoke to her every single day by phone and loved her dearly. She died and then poof it all vanished. I felt so at odds, thinking there was something I was forgetting to do, some meds I had to get for her, some doctor I had to call. It was a terrible feeling mixed in with missing her. But I realized too a month or so later that it was a relief. I had worked so hard to keep her alive (heart attack, bypass and valve surgery, some other surgeries and congestive heart failure) that I was exhausted from it all. After that, I tried to embrace not having to do all the things I did for her and know I had done all I could. I also felt guilty when she died because I left her in the hospital with my brother, because the daycamp my son was at called to say he had a bad asthma attack so I got home quickly to check on him when he got off the bus. I was tending to him and my mom died. I felt torn between the two but realized my mom knew how much I loved her. She didn't need me there at that moment and would have wanted me with my DS. Being a caregiver is very draining and we do it for love but it carries a very large weight.

I hope that you will heal and think of Isaiah in terms of the long life he did have and the joy he brought to your life. I know you have family and Bailey to ease the pain but it takes time. RIP, Isaiah. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: Nida, sending you a long, loving hug!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry, Nida. :crying: I am thinking of you in this difficult time. I know it is going to be hard without Isaiah with you, but I know you will be just fine in time. It is really tough to spend so much time medically caring for your little one in the very end, and then once they are gone you just don't know what to do with all of that time. My Maltese before London (Benson) had a liver shunt and I was spending so much time and energy caring for him those last few months, and when it was time to say goodbye I felt like my days were twice as long. I didn't have another pet to help get me through it at the time, so it was really lonely. I know Bailey is there for you to help you through this. As are all of us at SM. Hugs to you, Nida. :hugging::Flowers 2:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nida, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Losing a best friend is so difficult. I hope your memories of Isiah will sustain you and help to ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry.....it is very, very hard to lose a pet...they are definitely part of our family...will keep Isaiah in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Isiah, I know he was struggling those last few months w/ a few good days.
Don't feel like it was your fault,a new pet wouldn't cause him to become ill. It was just his time...maybe he was waiting for you to have someone in your life,so he could go to the bridge knowing you wouldn't be alone...


My grand parents fed their barn cats cheap food,the rest was whatever they caught in the fields and they lived quite a while,so don't think about it being the cat food.

You had over 13 years together,that's a long time..they're such a part of you after all those years..

I know how it is to loose them,you sweat you see just a fleeting glimse of them,like their spirit came back to check on you.

When we had to send Amy to the bridge it was so empty,you're right,the caretaker roll you're gotten to used to vanishes instantly and you kinda wonder in a daze,that whole ruitine is gone...


He's at the bridge purring and thanking you and Bailey too,for being his loving family.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Even though you prepare for this and know it's coming, it doesn't make it hurt any less. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about him and the decision you have to make. As long as he isn't suffering, I think you can just enjoy your time with him, but once he is no longer himself, it is probably time to let him go.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nida you know how very sorry i am over the passing of Isaiah. :crying: I was happy to hear that he was surrounded by loving family and he knew how much he was loved and he was ready to go. I know how hard this was for you and know how hard it still is and i know what you are going through and i promise you it will hurt less and less as the months go by. Please don't beat yourself up, you didn't cause Isaiah to get sick there was nothing you could have done to prevent it and you and your family did all you could for Isaiah. I went through the same feelings with Gus and especailly Molly and i know i did everything i could for her, but i still think of the what if's, it's just natural to feel that way. My Gus and Molly were on the other end of the bridge to make Isaiah's crossing easier and to make him feel comfortable. Isaiah is looking down at you now with a smile on his face and wants you to know that he is ok and pain free. I know that i sometimes think i see Gus or Molly sitting on a shelf. You and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: You know if you want or need to talk you can give me a call.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this......it's so hard to lose a family member.....it leaves an empty silence inside of us, like time has stopped and we are lost. Only time will heal your heart.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nida, I am so sorry for your loss. It's something I dread. Try to keep the good memories of the past 13 years with your baby. I am praying for you.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - you have wonderful memories of Isaiah - hold them dear!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Sending you hugs and prayers


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nida, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Isiah. You did the absolute best you could for him and he must have known this. How thoughtful of your family to be by his side as he passed. I am sure he loved each and everyone that was there with him as much as they loved him. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

so sorry. very hard time I know. I think you'll know when it is time. The importance is to as you know make sure he is not suffering.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :crying: Nida - I'm so sorry. We did know that this was coming and you and I have written back and forth about it but I don't think you're ever quite ready for that moment. But I do think that Isaiah was. When you described him going into the back room, it's so indicative of him finding a peaceful place to start to pass. I know my cousin's cat who wasn't even ill, went to sleep in her son's back bedroom, on the bed and just died there, peacefully and on her own terms.
> 
> How loving of your whole family to gather around Isaiah to say goodbye. I really think that's very rare and special...usually extended family, like cousins don't really quite get our love of pets and it's such a tribute to Isaiah. He led a long and loved life and please don't blame yourself for anything that happened to him. So many people have new pets enter the home and it really doesn't impact the other pets that much. I just think you're looking for a reason for it happening...and there often isn't one. Good people and good pets sometimes get ill and die before their time. It's just the way life is.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sue. You always have just the right words. Your post made me feel a lot more at peace about the whole thing...thank you! 



edelweiss said:


> :wub: Nida, sending you a long, loving hug!


 Thanks Sandi!


LJSquishy said:


> I am so sorry, Nida. :crying: I am thinking of you in this difficult time. I know it is going to be hard without Isaiah with you, but I know you will be just fine in time. It is really tough to spend so much time medically caring for your little one in the very end, and then once they are gone you just don't know what to do with all of that time. My Maltese before London (Benson) had a liver shunt and I was spending so much time and energy caring for him those last few months, and when it was time to say goodbye I felt like my days were twice as long. I didn't have another pet to help get me through it at the time, so it was really lonely. I know Bailey is there for you to help you through this. As are all of us at SM. Hugs to you, Nida. :hugging::Flowers 2:


Lisa, I do remember you posting about Benson before...how awful that must have been for you, to lose a beloved pet at such a young age! From what you have posted about him before, he sounded like a wonderful little guy. And you're right...I think it will take some time...the hardest part is getting used to being in the house without him. Bailey has been a HUGE COMFORT...it really would have been a million times more difficult if he wasn't there. Thanks for your sweet words. 



MaryH said:


> Nida, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Losing a best friend is so difficult. I hope your memories of Isiah will sustain you and help to ease the pain of your loss.


 Mary, thanks so much for your kind, comforting words.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

gigigirlz said:


> I am so sorry.....it is very, very hard to lose a pet...they are definitely part of our family...will keep Isaiah in my thoughts and prayers....


Thank you so much...I know you have been through this recently too, with your Skylar. It really one of the hardest things to go through! 



michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry about Isiah, I know he was struggling those last few months w/ a few good days.
> Don't feel like it was your fault,a new pet wouldn't cause him to become ill. *It was just his time...maybe he was waiting for you to have someone in your life,so he could go to the bridge knowing you wouldn't be alone...*
> 
> 
> ...


Michelle, that's a beautiful way to look at it. I never thought of that. Thank you! 

Isaiah had been a Friskies cat his whole life...we just didnt know any better. Once I got Bailey and started doing research on pet nutrition, I freaked out about the junk we had been feeding Isaiah. I had no idea how gross it was and how bad it was for him. I immediately started switching him to holistic food but by then, the damage had already been done. I blamed poor nutrition for his cancer but I have been told by many people that they know of cats who lived long, long lives on junky foods...same as what you said...and I've been told that it's often more their genes that dictate how long of a life they live. I just feel bad that we didnt give him more of a fighting chance from the get-go, with a more healthy diet. But you can be sure I will be obsessive about nutrition with Bailey and all future pets. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so sorry. Even though you prepare for this and know it's coming, it doesn't make it hurt any less. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


Thanks Crystal! I've known this was coming for a few months now and thought I was prepared but it's still pretty hard. I think it was more difficult in the beginning when we first found out, and then watching him slowly get worse...but now it's mostly just lonely without him in the house and we're trying to readjust with him not being there. 



mysugarbears said:


> Nida you know how very sorry i am over the passing of Isaiah. :crying: I was happy to hear that he was surrounded by loving family and he knew how much he was loved and he was ready to go. I know how hard this was for you and know how hard it still is and i know what you are going through and i promise you it will hurt less and less as the months go by. Please don't beat yourself up, you didn't cause Isaiah to get sick there was nothing you could have done to prevent it and you and your family did all you could for Isaiah. I went through the same feelings with Gus and especailly Molly and i know i did everything i could for her, but i still think of the what if's, it's just natural to feel that way. My Gus and Molly were on the other end of the bridge to make Isaiah's crossing easier and to make him feel comfortable. Isaiah is looking down at you now with a smile on his face and wants you to know that he is ok and pain free. I know that i sometimes think i see Gus or Molly sitting on a shelf. You and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: You know if you want or need to talk you can give me a call.


Oh Debbie, I know you know exactly how this feels, with the loss of both Gus and Molly recently. It really is so awful...of course, we do all we can do but still it's hard not thinking of the "what-ifs". I am okay though, since I have had some time to deal with the shock and the guilt after we first found out. Now I just miss him. I think that his passing happened in the most beautiful way that we could think of...he was at home, surrounded by all the things and all the people that he loved, and he was in peace. That is a huge comfort to me. Thank you so so so much for your kind words and support.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Nida, I am so sorry for your loss. It's something I dread. Try to keep the good memories of the past 13 years with your baby. I am praying for you.:grouphug:


Thanks Dianne. We really did have a lot of wonderful times with Isaiah. 



The A Team said:


> I'm so sorry to read this......it's so hard to lose a family member.....it leaves an empty silence inside of us, like time has stopped and we are lost. Only time will heal your heart.


How very true, Pat...it's something that people who dont have pets will never understand. It's like losing a part of your family. Thanks so much. 



maggieh said:


> I'm so sorry - you have wonderful memories of Isaiah - hold them dear!


Thanks Maggie. Isaiah was a truly wonderful, sweet cat. For us, there will never be another like him. He never ever ever showed any signs of aggression towards anyone...even when he was sick and in pain. He never hissed at or hurt anyone. 



the.shewolf said:


> Sending you hugs and prayers


Thanks so much. 



Johita said:


> Nida, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Isiah. You did the absolute best you could for him and he must have known this. How thoughtful of your family to be by his side as he passed. I am sure he loved each and everyone that was there with him as much as they loved him. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks Edith. I am so glad that everyone was able to be there with him. He had A LOT of people who loved him. He had family and friends from all over the world who cared about him and worried about him and asked about him constantly since he got sick. The day he passed, we continuously got phone calls and emails from all over the world from our family and relatives...it was so touching to know that so many people cared about him. He was a very special cat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

jan149 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about him and the decision you have to make. As long as he isn't suffering, I think you can just enjoy your time with him, but once he is no longer himself, it is probably time to let him go.





casa verde maltese said:


> so sorry. very hard time I know. I think you'll know when it is time. The importance is to as you know make sure he is not suffering.


So sorry for the confusion. I started this thread back in December when I first found out about Isaiah's cancer, and just posted an update to let everyone know he had passed on Saturday. 

Thank you for your caring words.


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

:sorry: Thinking of you and your family at this time.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my how did i miss this nida ? i am so very saddened , i will pray for isaiah to rest in peace as im sure he is . sometimes they just know when they are ready, u were a great mom to him and u will always have those memories. time does make it better . as a caregiver to my mom that passed away almost four yrs ago from breast cancer i totally relate to what sue said , and the feelings are the same no matter who u lose . my thoughts are with you my friend.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Isaiah. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Am just now reading this  really so very sorry for yur loss of Isaiah (((HuGs)))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Nida. I am so devastated for your loss. I know how much Isaiah meant to you. He sure was loved. Surrounded by loved ones as he drifted away.....there's not a more beautiful way to say goodbye and cross to the Bridge than that. I pray your heart will heal in time. It will Nida. You'll have a void left from Isaiah's passing, but you'll carry him with you in all you do. Our babies stay in our hearts forever. Sending you hugs my friend and much love during this time. xoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MalshiChase said:


> :sorry: Thinking of you and your family at this time.


Thank you so much. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> oh my how did i miss this nida ? i am so very saddened , i will pray for isaiah to rest in peace as im sure he is . sometimes they just know when they are ready, u were a great mom to him and u will always have those memories. time does make it better . as a caregiver to my mom that passed away almost four yrs ago from breast cancer i totally relate to what sue said , and the feelings are the same no matter who u lose . my thoughts are with you my friend.


Liza, thank you so much. I am blessed to have so many caring SM members praying for my Isaiah. I don't know what I would do without you all. Thank you!



HaleysMom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Isaiah. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time(((Big Hugs)))


Thanks very much for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. I appreciate it so much. 



mom2bijou said:


> Sweet Nida. I am so devastated for your loss. I know how much Isaiah meant to you. He sure was loved. Surrounded by loved ones as he drifted away.....there's not a more beautiful way to say goodbye and cross to the Bridge than that. I pray your heart will heal in time. It will Nida. You'll have a void left from Isaiah's passing, but you'll carry him with you in all you do. Our babies stay in our hearts forever. Sending you hugs my friend and much love during this time. xoxo


Tammy, thank you for your sweet words. Isaiah definitely was very special not only to his family, but to a lot of people who knew him. It is a huge comfort to me that we are able to give him a peaceful passing at home, with his loved ones there. Thank you for understanding how much he means to me and how difficult his loss is. I am lucky to have found so many people here at SM who feels the same way about their pets as I do about mine and who understand the pain of this loss. Thanks again.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this thread and I'm so sorry. I know how hard this is and how heartbroken you are. I'll be thinking about you and saying a prayer for you and your family.
Hugs!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and sorry for your loss. I'm sure he was comforted by all of you being there with him.


----------

